# Need Help, can't find my tegu in his enclosure



## DangerousDann (Oct 2, 2015)

I know how dumb the title sounds, but I moved my 5 month old Chacoan whitehead (Dozer) 


 into his large (8.5x4x4) enclosure because he seemed unhappy in his 40gal tank on Wednesday. That night he was walking around and exploring, but on Thursday he didn't come out to eat till after 6pm and then today he hasn't come out of hiding at all. I don't want to dig around with my hands and end up freaking him out if this is normal for them when moving to a larger enclosure, and end up ruining any trust we built. But I'm worried about him, so if this isn't normal behavior I need to know. Thanks for any help or info you can give.


----------



## thatoneguy (Oct 3, 2015)

This happened to me when I first got my tegu. I put him in his cage and then he disappeared, really worried me since I just got him and wanted to make sure he was healthy. I ended up digging through the entire cage, I tore it all up before finding him.

I would say it's probably normal behavior as moving cages is a stressful time on the tegu and given time he should go a out his normal business.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 3, 2015)

Don't worry. Such intelligent curious animals like tegus do not like change. Make sure familiar things are in the new digs. Also keep with routine. Timing of light


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 3, 2015)

Food, etc.


----------



## DangerousDann (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks guys. Some good news, while I still haven't seen him out since Thursday night, when I got home tonight, there was poop in the enclosure, so at least I know he's okay. Dozer is my first Tegu so I'm still learning. Thanks again for your help


----------



## Jessicak (Oct 3, 2015)

My little guy reptar hides under the substrate in his tub everyday since I got him. They really do hate change


----------



## DangerousDann (Oct 5, 2015)

Dozer finally came out when I was home


----------



## DangerousDann (Oct 5, 2015)




----------

